# Spring lake Michigan Muskegon



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. This will be my first year really getting after the big lake fishing on my own. I wanna get out early and was thinking mid april? Anyways I'd like to go out of Muskegon and was looking for any tips. Should I be heading out deep with the cold water? Should I be using larger or smaller lures? Thanks for any input!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

You can catch brown trout this spring as soon as you want to get out until late May trolling in 5-20' of water using small spoons and stick baits. Coho should be available a little later in the spring in 180'-250' fishing from the top to 150'+ down, depending on the day. Kings will show up sometime in late April - May, sometimes in close, sometimes out deep, sometimes in between. 










In their wisdom the DNR is stopping the brown plants south of Ludington after this spring so within a year or two early options will be way more limited, especially those of us with smaller boats and lighter gear.


----------



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

That's some great info I really appreciate it! So like some of my smaller spoons and j-plugs for the browns?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

Also would you run flashers, spin dr's etc or just bare spoons?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Just stick baits and spoons. The plugs don't come out till late season. We put a pounding on the coho this year in 200+ feet of water. Small spoons and bay rat body baits anywhere in the water column really.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I have done well for kings out of Muskegon in May. Pretty much the same program as always, but maybe a little shallower. 60-150 FOW. Water temp is not significantly stratified at that time so the fish can be, and are, anywhere. Fun to catch a mid-teens shiny silver king in May.


----------



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the info! 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Be sure to drop a report here when you get out, good bad or otherwise.


----------



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

Will do!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> In their wisdom the DNR is stopping the brown plants south of Ludington after this spring so within a year or two early options will be way more limited, especially those of us with smaller boats and lighter gear.


That’s a bummer.


----------



## Copilottruman (Apr 14, 2014)

Does anyone know if st joe or south haven are open from ice to start early season fishing?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Don't be afraid to try running a mag spoon in your set all bait fish are adults this time of year. If water is sandy golds and copper spoons work well or at least the last time I chased spring fish


----------



## Southsider1 (Dec 22, 2014)

getting limits of coho in front Gary on the far south end......


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Alewives take up to seven years to mature. However, you would be amazed how small of a brown will take a magnum spoon, especially as the water warms up.


----------

